# swift 679 tag issues - resolved



## tef (Dec 4, 2008)

ive just spent the last half hour writing stuff into this box asking questions , making suggestions etc and as i read through before posting it occured to me that i had answered the questions for myself !
result !!!!!!!!
the answer -
get rid of the damn thing and buy a giest


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

tef said:


> ive just spent the last half hour writing stuff into this box asking questions , making suggestions etc and as i read through before posting it occured to me that i had answered the questions for myself !
> result !!!!!!!!
> the answer -
> get rid of the damn thing and buy a giest


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Steve


----------



## Wytonknaus (Jun 18, 2007)

I would love to be able to sit here and disagree with you but I can't, design great, build quality???
But you do have to own one to be able understand the disapointments.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Just to even things up................. very happy with mine   

Mark


----------



## suffolkian (Jul 25, 2007)

and ours    - We love it. 

Have been lucky with no problems and really pleased with the build quality.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

tef said:


> ive just spent the last half hour writing stuff into this box asking questions , making suggestions etc and as i read through before posting it occured to me that i had answered the questions for myself !
> result !!!!!!!!
> the answer -
> get rid of the damn thing and buy a giest


Havn't got a giest but plenty of others! I will always take a Kontiki in p/x or straight cash purchase.

Peter


----------



## airstream (Jan 7, 2009)

*Swift ????*

Hi Mark and others,
In my case - and it was Mark that help sort two major issues with my Swift product - cracked roof/hab door
I now have a motorhome that as I type has only minor issues 
This is after 30 months of faults/failures with all the stress and disappointment involved in every trip out resulting in multiple visits to the dealer and having to resolve issues over in Europe where ther is no Swift back up
Woukd I buy another NO, NO and NO again 
Love the design and layout - component quality/build and fit, total rubbish - after sales and customer service from Marquis and Swift great 
My advice buy a 3 year old Swift as all defects and problems should have been sorted 
Regards Ray


----------

